# Is It Possible To Gain Weight On Synthroid?



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

I was taking Levothyroxine and then my pharmacy switched to Synthroid. Is it possible to gain weight while on Synthroid? I have put on 6 pounds in 5 months. So frustrating since I started on medication for hypo I have put on weight instead of lose weight.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's more likely your levels and less likely the drug itself. I suspect perhaps you could use an increase in the Synthroid. Have you had labs done recently?


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

I am actually due to go next week. Another question I have from reading posts here is in regards to my FT3 and Ft4 could possibly be too low and I need to take Cytomel.

Here are my last labs 6/7/13
FT3 - 3.15 range 2.2-4.1
FT4 - .88 range .58-1.64


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Based on your labs, I agree with Octavia and think you need a bump up in Synthroid. Your FT4 is way too low and while your FT3 is okay, it might help you to lose weight if it were a tiny bit higher. I don't think Cytomel (which is a T3 drug) would be a good choice right now--even though your FT4 is low, you look to be converting to FT3 okay for now. It might be a good idea to bump up your Synthroid and then test again in 6-8 weeks to see how your levels have changed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pottsiepa said:


> I am actually due to go next week. Another question I have from reading posts here is in regards to my FT3 and Ft4 could possibly be too low and I need to take Cytomel.
> 
> Here are my last labs 6/7/13
> FT3 - 3.15 range 2.2-4.1
> FT4 - .88 range .58-1.64


FT4 converts to FT3; you are horribly low in the FT4 department. So, for the moment, I would say you just need an increase in your Synthroid.

You should be getting labs every 8 weeks for this titration process; are you?

If after another increase, your FREE T3 has not moved than you may be a candidate for T3 supplementation.


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

My last labs were 8/16 but they did not do FT3 and FT4. This time they are doing them and I am due to go next week. I just started treatment in June.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pottsiepa said:


> My last labs were 8/16 but they did not do FT3 and FT4. This time they are doing them and I am due to go next week. I just started treatment in June.


Let us know the results of your labs w/ the ranges as well. You may need a little fine tuning. Also, consider insulin resistance.


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

Here are my latest test results from 11/8

TSH 2.797 range .3-5.0

FT4 1.01 range .58-1.64

FT3 3.37 range 2.20-4.10

Total T4 10.7 range 5.5-11.6


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Here are my latest test results from 11/8
> 
> TSH 2.797 range .3-5.0
> 
> ...


Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the only 2 you need to dose by and both are smack dab in mid range. Most ppl feel best in 3/4 range so you have room to increase. And I only look at TSH after looking at free's and "normal" is 1. The range takes into a large group of ppl, many of whome likely have untreated thyroid issues.

Did your doctor suggest an increase in your med's?

Synthroid and levothyroxine have different fillers which is why you need to re-test 6 weeks after changing brand's. Any time you change doses you should also lab at 6 weeks.


----------

